# problem with paw



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

hey guys its been a while since i have been on here. so hello to all my old friends out there. 

my girl seems to have something irritating her left front paw. she just keeps licking it. i checked her paw for cuts or damage and to the naked eye i cant seem to see anything. but she just keeps licking the same paw. any ideas as to what this is???


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

What part of her paw? Is it just the left? It could be a lick granuloma
Lick granuloma - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia or develop into one. (sometimes called hot spots)
If she was licking both paws, I might suspect either food or environmental allergies, but since it seems limited to the one spot on the one paw, I would lean more toward the hot spot.
Can you put either a blow up collar or a regular e-collar on her, to keep her from getting to the area? If she continues to lick at it, it will just get worse.
Good luck!


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

thanks for the response. i suppose i could spray some green apple. its funny you mentioned diet because recently we switched her food to kirkland dry. we use to feed her straight meat and veg before.


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Then there definitely could be a correlation. Usually it will effect all paws, but who knows? Usually Bitter Apple won't be enough of a deterrent (at least for my dogs, lol) but you could start with that.


----------



## Jared (Mar 7, 2012)

food allergies, Canidae caused food allergies with my oldest. We finally started raw/barf as there always seems to be something.

does she get any yeast like goo in her webbing?


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

Can you switch back to either the meat and veggies you were doing before or another kibble?


----------



## Nubwagon (May 9, 2011)

Hey Lina has the same thing going on. She licks her front legs a lot, mostly after we've been playing tug with a rope or when she's been chewing on a bone. Would this be allergies too or something else?


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Long time no see, Boogie! Sorry, no suggestions on the paw issue, just glad to see you back around and decided to say hi. Hope you come around more often now.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

thanks for all the responses guys.

@ jared- there is no goo in her webbing but today i noticed that one of her toes is swallen on the inside by the webbing. it almost looks like a bee sting or something. i want to take her to the vet but honestly it doesnt look like something that they can help with.

@theladypit - yeah no doubt its been a while. look forward to chopping it up with you guys a bit more


----------



## =CC= (Mar 20, 2012)

If it's between her toes, it could be something like an interdigital cyst. They can get pretty big, and will sometimes rupture. They can also be pretty painful, too, so it might not be a bad idea to have your vet check it out.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

yeast infection could always be an issue but you would see redness and swelling throughout the foot. 
Food allergies i would think you would see other areas affected, watch for hot spots in other areas.
I would say small wound, ant bite, bee sting etc from what you said about it being just in one spot. go with the e-collar to help with the licking and if it seems swollen try an ice compress. 
If you don't see any improvement in a short period definitely see your vet.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

just a quick update. Nahlas paw is looking better. im guessing that it was some sort of bug bite.

anyways big thanks to all you guys for your responses.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Glad she's feeling better, and you need to come back on more often! There's not many people left from when you were here before, but the few of us that are miss you bud!


----------

